# HRC brag



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi board -- well we have a lil brag, yesterday Fisher finished his UKC "HR" title which is comparable to AKC Senior. My friends Kevin Curtin and GRF member Jim Bryan ("marsh mop") judged and set up a fun test, Fisher did really well and I was very happy. Weather was awesome, food delish, and all that jazz. Also Fisher's puppies all got passes in Started:
Morninglo's Monticello Magic "Magic" 
Morninglo's Princess Katelyn "Katie"
Morninglo's Pockets Full of Sunshine "Pockets"

Thanks Central Florida HRC for a great day!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hooo! Way to go all of you


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what awesome news! yowsah, another title for Fisher! (congrats to the offsprings, too!)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-awesome accomplishment! Congratulations


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Way to go Fisher and his kids! I don't think we have any HRC tests around here, so I don't know much about them. Did you get any pictures?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Way to go! Looks like the Fisher Gang is ready to take names and kick butt!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

You didn't make 'em wear bunny ears, did you? You know how snooty those field folks can be!!! LOL! 

EvanG


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Fisher and Kids!!!! I am going to look into the HRC around here. I know there are a couple new clubs up in the Portland/Seattle area. Sounds fun and another way we can play with the furkids! Would love to see pictures.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

*ROOOO Daddy and Bro!!!

Licks and nips
Oriana
*


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats!

Is HRC big in your area? It's huge around here, bigger than AKC. The local club just started offering AKC tests a couple of years ago, although they've been offering HRC forever.

I hear HRC is more relaxed, and the people tend to be more "accepting" of non-labs at the tests. Do you find that to be true? I might give one a try.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congradulations Fisher and Anney!! 
Congradulations to the Fisher Crew on their Started passes!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

EvanG said:


> You didn't make 'em wear bunny ears, did you? You know how snooty those field folks can be!!! LOL!
> 
> EvanG


No they wouldn't let me wear my bunny ears cause they ain't CAMMO!!!!!

Rules is rules regards,


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Is HRC big in your area? It's huge around here, bigger than AKC. The local club just started offering AKC tests a couple of years ago, although they've been offering HRC forever.
> 
> I hear HRC is more relaxed, and the people tend to be more "accepting" of non-labs at the tests. Do you find that to be true? I might give one a try.


Yes, HRC is very popular in Florida, we have at least 5-6 clubs in either FL or south Georgia that each have 2 hunts a year. Pretty much everyone runs both. 
HRC may be more relaxed, I don't know, I really never felt "uptight" in AKC HTs. There are rules that are slightly different, in HRC the handler shoots the gun and gun safety is a big deal, not so in AKC. HRC you must wear camo, no jeans. AKC doesn't care as long as it's not a white tshirt. Other subtle rules. 
Now about the "more accepting of non-labs." Sorry but that is bunk. I HATE when golden people start with this stuff. I have found the "LAB PEOPLE" to be every bit as nice as the GOLDEN PEOPLE. IF you show up with a dog that is every bit as well trained and you don't act like a sissy. Seriously. I have never felt like anyone has treated me like 2nd best, in fact, most are impressed that I'm out here with a dog I trained myself, and he's a big handsome golden to boot. 
I'll also say -- yesterday one of my good friends through the golden club, ran one of her dogs in seasoned for the first time. They actually did a good job although did not pass. There was no reason for her to apologize for her dog's work. But when the dog was coming back with her bird, she started up with the, "Well it's a golden so they have to parade around with their bird! Give us a break, I have a golden." BLAH BLAH BLAH I was in the gallery and yelled "NOT MY GOLDEN!!!!!!" I HATE when people say that! (Little does she know, one of the judges has goldens.)
Anyways, both HRC and AKC are quite fun, just learn the rule differences and you'll have a great time in both.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats to all!!!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> I have found the "LAB PEOPLE" to be every bit as nice as the GOLDEN PEOPLE. IF you show up with a dog that is every bit as well trained and you don't act like a sissy. Seriously. I have never felt like anyone has treated me like 2nd best, in fact, most are impressed that I'm out here with a dog I trained myself, and he's a big handsome golden to boot....Anyways, both HRC and AKC are quite fun, just learn the rule differences and you'll have a great time in both.


I've found most of the acrimony to be more a personal perception than a reality. From hunt tests to field trials, dog people love watching a good dog run, no matter what breed or color he or she is.

A poor specimen is going to draw a negative reaction anywhere, if the crowd is really about performance. As rare as Flatcoats are at field trials, I've been present when some good ones ran, and sometimes won, and the crowd was as enthusiastic in their behalf as had they been a Lab, or any other breed. 

In the words of the late D.L. Walters, "A good dog is a good dog".

EvanG


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Anney, you and Fisher were a pleasure to judge. You make a great team. If all the handlers would challenge the blinds like you do I would be so happy, sadly that is not how it usually goes. I judged started yesterday. Magic, Katie and Pockets all picked up ribbons. I know it was for a title on Katie and most likely Magic, even if Bill D. denied it.
A great bunny foo foo weekend!
JB


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

Congrats Anney--it's nice when you can pull it all together during a weekend test. 

I need to run some more HRC events--really enjoy them. I think for the most part most people running their dogs do enjoy watching other dogs work. I have come across some real idiots, but they are few and far between. Believe it or not one was a judge and I couldn't believe what he called Ruckus when we went to the line as test dog-Ruck was 7 months old. I didn't say a word to the guy, the lady judge was mortified. Ruckus did a great job on a nasty water series and later I told that judge he should be ashamed of himself, some newbie coming to the line in a Junior would have been crushed to have a judge act like that. To this day, he is the only person I've ever called on the carpet and went nose to nose with-I permanently scratched him out of my judging book. 

Ruckus no longer runs tests because he is test wise--creeps and he heels to the judges--that way he can hold on to the bird longer. :doh: Naughty naughty.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Way to go Team Fisher!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------

